# Cardio Increases Muscle Growth?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“Cardio bashing” has become rampant in the fitness industry in the last few years. Have you noticed?I sure have.Both practitioners and experts alike have been blogging away, posting on forums and writing books based on the notion that: cardio is a waste of time (“just lift weights and eat right”) cardio will chew up your [...]

*Read More...*


----------

